# 2019 Florida Skiff Challenge



## Luke_WL.

I’m curious why there is a $5000 entry fee.


----------



## csnaspuck

Super long thread last year about if the money goes to Now or Neverglades or some other causes.

I might go over and watch them go through HC this year. I guess I will see what time they are headed through.


----------



## Rick_Hem

Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.

Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?

Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here? 

I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.

Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.

I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


----------



## 17376

A bunch of us in these “homemade “ skiffs should do it just for the hell of it! @Boatbrains


----------



## yobata

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.


^ x2


----------



## MariettaMike

Luke_WL. said:


> I’m curious why there is a $5000 entry fee.


All events have entry fees to cover overhead and promotional expenses for the event. Then whatever is leftover goes to the charity.

If it weren’t for the entry fees the charity wouldn’t get anything.

Participants get an advertising PR benefit for being in the event.

Higher entry fees also serve as a filter element to keep the riff raff out.

I may be wrong, but I may be right.


----------



## devrep

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.
> 
> Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?
> 
> Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here?
> 
> I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.
> 
> Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.
> 
> I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


long post for someone who doesn't care.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> A bunch of us in these “homemade “ skiffs should do it just for the hell of it! @Boatbrains


Lets do it next year sometime! If just for fun, we’ll keep entry fee low enough to cover event expenses a trophy of some sort, and maybe a small cash purse. I can possibly line up a pilot and spotter/safety plane for us as well as a all for one support vehicle for fuel and stuff. @firecat1981, you gettin in on this? Maybe we can let “rebuilds” in too since there are a lot of them around also???


----------



## 17376

Make it simple and do it for bragging rights!! Hahahahaha how far is that course?


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Make it simple and do it for bragging rights!! Hahahahaha how far is that course?


All the way around the ol’ girl! I’m good with bragging rights too!


----------



## 17376

That makes it cheap and simple!! Where does it start and finish?


----------



## Scrob

Tom Roland's podcast did an episode on this recently, money goes to Captain's for Clean Water. Anything that keeps the attention on the state's water issues is a good thing in my book. What's the issue with that? I think its a great idea and I know I couldn't do it


----------



## Shadowcast16

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.
> 
> Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?
> 
> Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here?
> 
> I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.
> 
> Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.
> 
> I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


Who pissed in your cereal this morning?


----------



## jonterr

MariettaMike said:


> With only one week to go it appears this years competitors will be limited to Hells Bay, Yellowfin, Sea Pro, and Key West.
> 
> I don’t see HB changing their game plan until somebody beats them, or even comes close. Yellowfin has enough experience that this may be their year. What is more interesting is what Sea Pro and Key West will do.
> 
> Surprised Chittum isn’t showing up with one of their all carbon boats. I’m guessing they were counting on that new Tohatsu 60 for power, and it just wasn’t ready nor did they have a prop for it.
> 
> Would be interesting to see East Cape enter. Their Evo might be a contender. Maybe next year an owners group will put together an entry.
> 
> Maverick entering an HPX-V2 would also be interesting because the Yamaha F70 performance data sheets show it to be faster than the HB Biscayne.
> 
> But there is a lot more to this challenge than just speed. Detailed planning including risk identification and contingency planning has proven to be the difference in prior years.
> 
> May the best team win.


Oh hell no!!!
We starting this again already???


----------



## sjrobin

Luke_WL. said:


> I’m curious why there is a $5000 entry fee.


 All of the skiff builders can afford more than the $5000 entry fee, and if they all participated, more funds for clean water could be raised. In reality, any individual or small shop builders can participate just by starting and finishing the challenge with the other four teams. Maverick, East Cape, Ankona, Drake, Beavertail, Sabine, and Chittum have more to lose in negative PR by participating in this tough, skiff build design and testing event.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Question is: Why would they want to?


----------



## sjrobin

Shadowcast16 said:


> Question is: Why would they want to?


To support the coastal environment where the skiff products are used. Or prove that the build, design, and engine choices are up to the test.


----------



## Str8-Six

Stirring the pot: No one has commented on Chittum not participating this year

Generally interested: What model is Key West running?


----------



## DBStoots

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.
> 
> Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?
> 
> Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here?
> 
> I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.
> 
> Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.
> 
> I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


That's about the most negative thing I've read in a long time. Captains for Clean Water is a not-for-profit organization that was formed by a group of fishing guides from SW Florida who felt their livelihoods were threatened by poor water quality management practices and decided to do something about it. They have done a stellar job raising awareness around the state and in Washington D.C., have united various stakeholders in the fight for clean water, and continue to advocate for sound water management and science-based policy. The Board of Directors is comprised of a great group of men and women with backgrounds in the marine industry, government, law, broadcasting, medicine and manufacturing. Contributions and fund raisers make it possible for the organization to continue spreading the message. Captain Daniel Andrews has sacrificed a great deal to make Captains for Clean Water a difference maker here in Florida. The organization's Form 990 (Return of Organization Exempt from Income Tax) can be found on their web site.


----------



## Bluwave

DBStoots said:


> That's about the most negative thing I've read in a long time. Captains for Clean Water is a not-for-profit organization that was formed by a group of fishing guides from SW Florida who felt their livelihoods were threatened by poor water quality management practices and decided to do something about it. They have done a stellar job raising awareness around the state and in Washington D.C., have united various stakeholders in the fight for clean water, and continue to advocate for sound water management and science-based policy. The Board of Directors is comprised of a great group of men and women with backgrounds in the marine industry, government, law, broadcasting, medicine and manufacturing. Contributions and fund raisers make it possible for the organization to continue spreading the message. Captain Daniel Andrews has sacrificed a great deal to make Captains for Clean Water a difference maker here in Florida. The organization's Form 990 (Return of Organization Exempt from Income Tax) can be found on their web site.


I have to agree with DBStoots on this one. After looking at the financials for CCA, I became aware of the greed and corruption that happens inside of many nonprofits. Captain's for Clean Water is one of the few nonprofits I fully support and trust. I know the skiff challenge is super cheesy, but at the end of the day, they're supporting a good cause.


----------



## el9surf

They should have different levels of sponsorship so other businesses can participate. 

After all the shit talking last year from Chittum I'm surprised they aren't back to put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.
> 
> Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?
> 
> Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here?
> 
> I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.
> 
> Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.
> 
> I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


It's ok, some people get emotional this time of year. 
Just try to appreciate it for what it is.... The Christmas of Microskiff $hit talking lol.


----------



## Newman

Bluwave said:


> I have to agree with DBStoots on this one. After looking at the financials for CCA, I became aware of the greed and corruption that happens inside of many nonprofits. Captain's for Clean Water is one of the few nonprofits I fully support and trust. I know the skiff challenge is super cheesy, but at the end of the day, they're supporting a good cause.


Hate to derail, but CCA in SC is a joke..
Lots of well-meaning members and volunteers, lots of money generated, almost zero coastal conservation achieved.
It’s too bad.


----------



## flyclimber

Since I live in Jax, I'm going to see if I can catch the teams coming in! I think it's kinda neat to take these small skiffs all the way around Fl.


----------



## krustykrab

I, for one, would like to see the race format changed. How about making it a stage race with mandatory gas stops ? They could put in a good day of racing, stop in the evenings, have cocktail hour for the few of us geeks that follow this sort of thing, let people see the skiffs and BS etc....... Have a shotgun start each morning and keep track of each teams actual time. The way it is run now is limiting the event to few teams and it’s hard to follow. Plus, it seems to me the current format is more about the crews ability to take pain and misery and the size of the support crew than racing. Also, open it up to individuals and lower the entry fee. I think it could be much more fun and interesting this way. IMHO


----------



## SomaliPirate

Checking in for drama. Wasn't disappointed!


----------



## Barbs_deep

Rick_Hem said:


> Was stupid last year, the years before and will be stupid again this year. They are supposed to running this in the name of Clean water and respect for the states water and resources yet they all blatantly break
> Rule 15. Teams are expected to comply with all state and federal rules and regulations, including posted signs and markers.
> 
> Then its benefitting Captains for Clean Water? What is that? What do they even do? Sell hats to part time wannabe captains? They raise money to......? Pay lobbyists? Throw a "Gala"? Make sure their Politician gets elected? Were they even back DeSantis, seems like he has taken the bull by the horns. Who are these people behind it and anyone watching the books? Mr. Figure head of the Project was arrested for MONEY FRAUD years ago..... and now you are going to donate MONEY that he has access to..... is he funding a TV Show with that money?
> 
> Yea, I am sure Chittum isn't participating just because they cant get a 60 Tohatsu.... Do any of yall think before you type on here?
> 
> I have no idea why East Cape isnt participating and I dont care, not why I own one. I didn't see everyone running out and buying a Yellowfin when they won, yall remember that right? Its not been a Hells Bay champion each year.
> 
> Also, no idea why Maverick isnt running one either, again I dont care.
> 
> I know there were rumors of the Skiff Challenge allowing you to buy time off your clock. So, maybe donate an extra $5k and you get a half hour time credit, an hour? Hmm, got to get that money somehow.


You are extremely uninformed. Did the minion podcast tell you to say this ?


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> Checking in for drama. Wasn't disappointed!


Are you going to deploy your army of manatees out there for the competitors to dodge?


----------



## SomaliPirate

freeclimber said:


> Are you going to deploy your army of manatees out there for the competitors to dodge?


And guys on jet skis equipped with super soakers filled with Ed Hardy cologne!


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> And guys on jet skis equipped with super soakers filled with Ed Hardy cologne!


Please tell me they are named Chad....


----------



## SomaliPirate

freeclimber said:


> Please tell me they are named Chad....


Say it three times as you cut yourself and you might summon Chadbro...


----------



## mtoddsolomon

SomaliPirate said:


> Say it three times as you cut yourself and you might summon Chadbro...


White Oakleys, cargo jorts, nike shox, an jet skis...

Also I keep getting @Rick_Hem and @Rick hambric confused.


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> Say it three times as you cut yourself and you might summon Chadbro...


Whats the magic voodoo for a new Whipray.... with a 25 two smoker


----------



## el9surf

Hoping for some stiff 15+ mph wind and true 3-4 footers to make things interesting!


----------



## el9surf

If they were running the east coast the past couple of days they would be getting crushed.


----------



## devrep

not sure if these guys want to do cocktails with fans at the end of long hard runs, might have a bad case of salt eye  Also as to opening it up to private individuals, first time some wanna be like me gets bad hurt or killed it will probably be all over for good.


----------



## sjrobin

krustykrab said:


> I, for one, would like to see the race format changed. How about making it a stage race with mandatory gas stops ? They could put in a good day of racing, stop in the evenings, have cocktail hour for the few of us geeks that follow this sort of thing, let people see the skiffs and BS etc....... Have a shotgun start each morning and keep track of each teams actual time. The way it is run now is limiting the event to few teams and it’s hard to follow. Plus, it seems to me the current format about the crews ability to take pain and misery and the size of the support crew. Also, open it up to individuals and lower the entry fee. I think it could be much more fun and interesting this way. IMHO


The skiff builders in the challenge can use use whatever format they are comfortable with to reach the destination. The skiffs can make planned stops in public marinas to showcase the skiffs and take a week to travel 1600 miles or thirty eight hours. More teams, more donations to Captains for Clean Water and the Everglades.


----------



## jlindsley

Anyone could legally run this race without paying $5,000. With social media and news outlets you would probably be mentioned as well. 

It is a significant cost to run and time commitment. Unless I am missing a law that says you are not allowed to race your boat around Florida next to an "official" race. You just won't get one of those fancy GPS things and be mentioned on "their" facebook page. 

Anyways back to the bashing of the few non profit groups trying to make a difference and definitions of microskiffs...


----------



## SomaliPirate

freeclimber said:


> Whats the magic voodoo for a new Whipray.... with a 25 two smoker


When you find out, let me know!!!


----------



## Sabalon

I’ve just never understood what the race proves about the skiff. It really seems like it’s set up to prove who has the best plan, best support crew, and how much constant abuse the crew and boat can take while maintaining high speeds for long periods of time.

That’s not how any of us use our skiffs.

Also, what does it say about the race if just about any bay boat or other type of boat would beat a skiff? This is like running a Jeep at Daytona for 500 miles then claiming it’s the best off-road vehicle.

I understand it’s just a fundraiser and all that, but if I built skiffs for a living I’d give them the $5k, be a sponsor, and stay home until the competition actually reflects how skiffs are used. Winning or losing says nothing about the quality or qualities of the boat.


----------



## Chad-Bro

mtoddsolomon said:


> White Oakleys, cargo jorts, nike shox, an jet skis...
> 
> Also I keep getting @Rick_Hem and @Rick hambric confused.


Whatever Dawg! Don't knock the Shox, the bishes luv em.


----------



## firecat1981

Boatbrains said:


> Lets do it next year sometime! If just for fun, we’ll keep entry fee low enough to cover event expenses a trophy of some sort, and maybe a small cash purse. I can possibly line up a pilot and spotter/safety plane for us as well as a all for one support vehicle for fuel and stuff. @firecat1981, you gettin in on this? Maybe we can let “rebuilds” in too since there are a lot of them around also???


Maybe in the future, if I ever actually finish this boat!


----------



## sjrobin

Sabalon said:


> I’ve just never understood what the race proves about the skiff. It really seems like it’s set up to prove who has the best plan, best support crew, and how much constant abuse the crew and boat can take while maintaining high speeds for long periods of time.
> 
> That’s not how any of us use our skiffs.
> 
> Also, what does it say about the race if just about any bay boat or other type of boat would beat a skiff? This is like running a Jeep at Daytona for 500 miles then claiming it’s the best off-road vehicle.
> 
> I understand it’s just a fundraiser and all that, but if I built skiffs for a living I’d give them the $5k, be a sponsor, and stay home until the competition actually reflects how skiffs are used. Winning or losing says nothing about the quality or qualities of the boat.


A 1600 mile race actually says a lot about the design, quality, efficiency, rigging, and durability of any vessel or power plant whether the HP limit is 20 or 600. Weakness is exposed rapidly as opposed to most recreational boaters five years of use.


----------



## backbone

Where is @George Sawley?


----------



## shb

If it's a flats skiff race, shouldn't they pole around Florida.


----------



## Tankhead

sjrobin said:


> A 1600 mile race actually says a lot about the design, quality, efficiency, rigging, and durability of any vessel or power plant whether the HP limit is 20 or 600. Weakness is exposed rapidly as opposed to most recreational boaters five years of use.


Does the Florida Skiff Challenge disclose what happened to the skiff if it doesn’t finish?


----------



## ShallowH2o

I like your thoughts, maybe a section of the race where they had to pole through...


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies

I dont see how that would work for this 2019 Bay boat challenge...


----------



## firecat1981

Gents, we've been through this. It's not a poling skiff challenge, just a skiff challenge. Not all skiffs are designed for super skinny waters, they are just small boats.


----------



## georgiadrifter

krustykrab said:


> I, for one, would like to see the race format changed..........(snipped)...... I think it could be much more fun and interesting this way. IMHO


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## devrep

Sabalon said:


> I’ve just never understood what the race proves about the skiff. It really seems like it’s set up to prove who has the best plan, best support crew, and how much constant abuse the crew and boat can take while maintaining high speeds for long periods of time.
> 
> That’s not how any of us use our skiffs.
> 
> Also, what does it say about the race if just about any bay boat or other type of boat would beat a skiff? This is like running a Jeep at Daytona for 500 miles then claiming it’s the best off-road vehicle.
> 
> I understand it’s just a fundraiser and all that, but if I built skiffs for a living I’d give them the $5k, be a sponsor, and stay home until the competition actually reflects how skiffs are used. Winning or losing says nothing about the quality or qualities of the boat.


so does nascar tell us anything about our "stock" cars?


----------



## Sabalon

devrep said:


> so does nascar tell us anything about our "stock" cars?


It tells us which ones can turn left lots of times and go really fast. 

Seriously, though, this is an excellent question. NASCAR does help to test engines under extreme conditions like a skiff challenge does a skiff. 

If we put a specialized vehicle like a Jeep in a Nascar race it would finish the race, but it wouldn’t have really tested the capabilities it was designed for. That’s all I’m saying and I see from previous posts that it’s a point that’s already been made and I apologize for the repetition. 

I agree with Sjrobin and others that this challenge does test the design and sturdiness of a skiff. A poorly designed or constructed boat won’t make it.


----------



## Str8-Six

Does anyone know what Key West is using for engine? I don’t see how one could move too fast with a 70hp. WOT is 33mph with a F70.


----------



## firecat1981

Str8-Six said:


> Does anyone know what Key West is using for engine? I don’t see how one could move too fast with a 70hp. WOT is 33mph with a F70.


That's for a stock boat. I'm sure they will strip it down to lighten it up. Plus it's more important to be able to maintain speed then top out. If they can go 33mph the whole race through all the conditions then they will do ok I think. Versus the guys who can go 40mph in smooth water, but have to slow to 15mph in choppy open waters.


----------



## Str8-Six

firecat1981 said:


> That's for a stock boat. I'm sure they will strip it down to lighten it up. Plus it's more important to be able to maintain speed then top out. If they can go 33mph the whole race through all the conditions then they will do ok I think. Versus the guys who can go 40mph in smooth water, but have to slow to 15mph in choppy open waters.


I don’t know. My friend has a 1720cc with a 2s 90hp. With out tabs that thing is hard to get on plane. Saving a couple of hundred pounds won’t do much difference with a 70hp 4s, imho. I’m interested to see how they do though.


----------



## MarshMarlowe

I'm not going to disclose our actual top end speed here, but we have managed to exceed what has been published in Yamaha's F70/1720 performance report


----------



## makin moves

MarshMarlowe said:


> I'm not going to disclose our actual top end speed here, but we have managed to exceed what has been published in Yamaha's F70/1720 performance report


Can you post up a pic of the skiff?


----------



## MarshMarlowe

Not quite done buttoning everything up


----------



## Str8-Six

Awesome. I hope you guys win. Very safe and versatile skiff you got there.


----------



## firecat1981

Str8-Six said:


> I don’t know. My friend has a 1720cc with a 2s 90hp. With out tabs that thing is hard to get on plane. Saving a couple of hundred pounds won’t do much difference with a 70hp 4s, imho. I’m interested to see how they do though.


I've been on a 1720 with a 90 4-stroke before and it had no issues coming out of the hole. Sounds like maybe something is wrong with your friends set up. 
I'm sure the key west will be able to do well as its more of a mini bay boat then a true skiff.

I'm surprised at the field of teams not growing.


----------



## Str8-Six

firecat1981 said:


> I've been on a 1720 with a 90 4-stroke before and it had no issues coming out of the hole. Sounds like maybe something is wrong with your friends set up.
> I'm sure the key west will be able to do well as its more of a mini bay boat then a true skiff.
> 
> I'm surprised at the field of teams not growing.


I think they will too. Fact is it will be harder to push a 1000lb skiff vs a 500lb skiff with same power. Just sayin.


----------



## MariettaMike

MarshMarlowe said:


> I'm not going to disclose our actual top end speed here, but we have managed to exceed what has been published in Yamaha's F70/1720 performance report


Welcome to the board!

Top end isn’t everything if you can survive navigating a shorter route while minimizing cross track error. Hopefully all those electronics will let you guys do that.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I remember reading something last year from East Cape that said they had a lot going on developing and bringing to market the Skanu and the 25 bay boat along with building all the skiffs they have on order. It is my opinion that they found no value in needing to dedicate the resources to the Skiff Challenge when they are already busy enough and have a very loyal customer base.


----------



## Rick hambric

mtoddsolomon said:


> White Oakleys, cargo jorts, nike shox, an jet skis...
> 
> Also I keep getting @Rick_Hem and @Rick hambric confused.


don't know how, im a hell of a lot better looking!


----------



## Backcountry 16

I wonder how many no wake zones they will ignore this year?


----------



## Rooster

Seeing pictures that HB ran a Biscayne in the past, I thought that was interesting. Guess I would have thought they would have run a Marquesa. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Marsh Pirate

I have an idea: How about a raffle for a replica of the winning skiff. Say $100 a ticket. To be delivered at the start of next years race. I would think this would raise a good bit of money for the cause.


----------



## flyclimber

Rooster said:


> Seeing pictures that HB ran a Biscayne in the past, I thought that was interesting. Guess I would have thought they would have run a Marquesa. Wonder why that is?


 Requires less power to go fast.


----------



## Megalops

Marsh Pirate said:


> I have an idea: How about a raffle for a replica of the winning skiff. Say $100 a ticket. To be delivered at the start of next years race. I would think this would raise a good bit of money for the cause.


Chittum was supposed to that just that last year and I remind George every time he pops up. Lol. Only way I’ll prolly get one.


----------



## Guest

Little light bulb above my head just lit up.


----------



## Plantation

I wish a Dolphin Super Skiff was in the race. Just saying. Its kind of a forgotten company even though many would agree its a badass hull. Would help out the new owners with marketing unless of course it sinks. *Yes I own a Dolphin skiff.


----------



## firecat1981

Problem is they only let companies that produce a certain number of hulls each year, but won't tell you what the number is. That's how they keep out boutique builders......BS imho.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Boatbrains said:


> Little light bulb above my head just lit up.


And?


----------



## Guest

Marsh Pirate said:


> And?


Oh, nuthin... just a thought


----------



## MariettaMike

https://www.facebook.com/groups/838549463170188/permalink/882172132141254?sfns=mo


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backcountry 16 said:


> I wonder how many no wake zones they will ignore this year?


All of them. lol


----------



## Backcountry 16

I hope they stay clear of Joyce's dock.


----------



## Guest

Backcountry 16 said:


> I hope they stay clear of Joyce's dock.


Just sprayed a co worker with tea, omg that was the funny of the day!


----------



## JRH

backbone said:


> Where is @George Sawley?


This made me laugh.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backcountry 16 said:


> I hope they stay clear of Joyce's dock.


Sounds like team HB is gonna blow past it on plane.


----------



## Barbs_deep

I didn’t know how many choir boys we had on this forum. You guys act like you’ve never run a no wake zone. 

The funny thing about no wake zones is they started out in earnest but are now just a way to slow people down around docks, using manatees as an excuse. Once again Florida sells its sole to the highest bidder.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Barbs_deep said:


> I didn’t know how many choir boys we had on this forum. You guys act like you’ve never run a no wake zone.
> 
> The funny thing about no wake zones is they started out in earnest but are now just a way to slow people down around docks, using manatees as an excuse. Once again Florida sells its sole to the highest bidder.


If I were to run one, I wouldn't post it though. Also I wouldn't do it around Crystal River because USCG and FWC are wake Gestapo around there.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Barbs_deep said:


> I didn’t know how many choir boys we had on this forum. You guys act like you’ve never run a no wake zone.
> 
> The funny thing about no wake zones is they started out in earnest but are now just a way to slow people down around docks, using manatees as an excuse. Once again Florida sells its sole to the highest bidder.


Just think what it would be like running thru congested areas without a no wake it would be bumper boats you can't have that. At least it would be in my neck of the woods. On a side not I witnessed a pontoon boat in Matlacha pass that had 12 blue hairs on it with fwc pulled up along side do you want that guy flying around on plane? I don't I am in a gladesman.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Backcountry 16 said:


> Just think what it would be like running thru congested areas without a no wake it would be bumper boats you can't have that. At least it would be in my neck of the woods. On a side not I witnessed a pontoon boat in Matlacha pass that had 12 blue hairs on it with fwc pulled up along side do you want that guy flying around on plane? I don't I am in a gladesman.


Exactly why I avoid congested areas. I run a skiff to get the F away from people.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Barbs_deep said:


> Exactly why I avoid congested areas. I run a skiff to get the F away from people.


It's the only way to get to the ramp I'm not lucky enough to live on the water.


----------



## MariettaMike

Due to the New Moon phase during the challenge I’m guessing that “secret weapon” HB has under cover is a tarpon cage for the mate to shine a spot light from.


----------



## EdK13

Video rundown prior to Desantis presser.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=274911233436053


Presser



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1875222805916035


Tracker
https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/


----------



## MariettaMike

It’s never too late to donate to a good cause.

https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/sponsor-team/


----------



## texasag07

Interesting they are starting so late in the day. No ones going to be running the beach in the pan handle portion with predicted 2-4’s tomorrow.


----------



## EdK13

texasag07 said:


> Interesting they are starting so late in the day. No ones going to be running the beach in the pan handle portion with predicted 2-4’s tomorrow.


Lots of running in the dark with a new moon- rough. Should be interesting.


----------



## Str8-Six

Who won besides HB? They said they won three times and this is the 5th year.


----------



## EvanHammer

Str8-Six said:


> Who won besides HB? They said they won three times and this is the 5th year.


Chittum? (Just kidding, Yellowfin)


----------



## permitchaser

Yawn


----------



## Shadowcast16

I don't have any skin in this game but I hope Sea Pro wins!


----------



## Guest

I do think if this wind don’t lay down that Key West and Sea pro do have the advantage with the higher freeboard. They might be able to get out front and stay there.


----------



## Str8-Six

EvanHammer said:


> Chittum? (Just kidding, Yellowfin)


Haha, Chittum won for talking the most smack and not backing it up.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Str8-Six said:


> Haha, Chittum won for talking the most smack and not backing it up.


But you could own your own for $60,000!!! What a bargain!


----------



## KevinF

devrep said:


> long post for someone who doesn't care.


Agree...spew a bunch of negativity with zero evidence to back it up


----------



## MariettaMike

Boatbrains said:


> I do think if this wind don’t lay down that Key West and Sea pro do have the advantage with the higher freeboard. They might be able to get out front and stay there.


Imagine trying to run the course in this boat.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuCmOk-lFmB/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=fp471g9bhki4


----------



## Guest

MariettaMike said:


> Imagine trying to run the course in this boat.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BuCmOk-lFmB/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=fp471g9bhki4


Yeah! It did look dry though.


----------



## dukdukduece

MariettaMike said:


> With only one week to go it appears this years competitors will be limited to Hells Bay, Yellowfin, Sea Pro, and Key West.
> identification and contingency planning has proven to be the difference in prior years.
> 
> May the best team win.


I won't ever be able to afford any of them anyway. HB would not even answer a simple product question for me. So, I could really care less.

"My ship has never sailed, so how could I have possibly missed the boat"?


----------



## EdK13

Looks sporty... 

UPDATE:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2197421553667671


----------



## EdK13

Red Neck Riviera launch meeting:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=317418025635296


----------



## makin moves

Man its blowing here around the nature coast for the last couple days. Definitely sporty conditions.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Man its blowing here around the nature coast for the last couple days. Definitely sporty conditions.


I wanna do it, but man my back is hurting just thinkinh about what hell these guys are fixen to endure!


----------



## makin moves

Going to be a cold , wet ride tonight


----------



## makin moves

What's the best way or site to follow once they get underway? I enjoy following it every year.


----------



## EdK13

makin moves said:


> What's the best way or site to follow once they get underway? I enjoy following it every year.


https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/#followtherace


----------



## makin moves

EdK13 said:


> https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/#followtherace


Roger that. Thanks


----------



## eightwt

Boatbrains said:


> I wanna do it,


I'll volunteer for the chase vehicle!


----------



## jlindsley

Wow this thread went from all drama to pure business!! Kinda like a pregame show to football game! Mods Delete first 4 pages 

Let’s race!!


----------



## EdK13

makin moves said:


> Roger that. Thanks


You reckon the backdoor into Lake Wimaca can be run at night?


----------



## makin moves

EdK13 said:


> You reckon the backdoor into Lake Wimaca can be run at night?


Not sure but that would definitely help to keep you out of the elements. Wonder if the guys pre run some different areas prior to the race.


----------



## makin moves

Curious if they do a gentleman start your engines? All the fans are standing around looking for the motors to start peeing because you can't hear them.


----------



## makin moves

Looks like they were going to start at 4:30 no update on the map yet


----------



## makin moves

Off and running just watched some live feed and it is nasty out


----------



## flysalt060

I would run for what passes as intercostal to aplach. Question is after hurricane where to get fuel after aplach. Unless fuel is at shell pt.


----------



## Godzuki86

Anyone else having an issue with the map being a pain in the ads to read


----------



## EdK13

Godzuki86 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with the map being a pain in the ads to read


https://share.garmin.com/cfcw


----------



## makin moves

Key West is about 3 mph slower than the others. Heavy boat.


----------



## EdK13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2590306931042369


HB LIVE - Miserable. Sea Pro about a mile ahead.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Key West is about 3 mph slower than the others. Heavy boat.


Give her time, she’ll polish up to a nice shine!


----------



## firecat1981

Anyone else think the map interface is worse then last year? I have each team showing up in 3 different colors and location. Both on land and water. Wtf?


----------



## flyclimber

firecat1981 said:


> Anyone else think the map interface is worse then last year? I have each team showing up in 3 different colors and location. Both on land and water. Wtf?


 Yes I think one tracker is on the Pit crew and one they have multiple on boat. Now if one happens to slow down and start drifting.... it went overboard.


----------



## EdK13

All I know is the sea pro is scooting at 41.


----------



## Godzuki86

EdK13 said:


> https://share.garmin.com/cfcw


Thank you!


----------



## MariettaMike

The update intervals on the trackers is all over the place.

The only thing I’m sure of is KW will be pitting first


----------



## firecat1981

Seriously it's the 5th year, you'd think they figure it out.

As a company providing the trackers I would make sure they work perfect as it's an advertisement. I remember the year they used spot and they dropped off the map for 20 miles or more at times.


----------



## MariettaMike

Why would Sea Pro stop to watch HB refuel? LIGHTNING 
YF - CC location unknown


----------



## EdK13

MariettaMike said:


> Why would Sea Pro stop to watch HB refuel?
> YF - CC location unknown
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68068


Because its lit with lightning and getting dark. They do not know those waters. Their electronics are intermittent at best.


----------



## MariettaMike

EdK13 said:


> Because its lit with lightning and getting dark. They do not know those waters. Their electronics are intermittent at best.


I see that now. Hope they’re all safe.


----------



## EdK13

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 68084
> 
> 
> I see that now. YF is MIA. Hope they’re all safe.


They are already in Panama City.


----------



## EdK13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2619952094687865


----------



## EdK13

Key West hit a stump and ran ashore. They were assessing their damage. It looks like they're back on the move now. As per Mrs Marlowe.


----------



## CDL

Are the fuel stop locations published anywhere ?


----------



## Str8-Six

Pretty impressive that the Sea Pro is getting 41mph with a 70hp. Must be the Suzuki.


----------



## EdK13

Str8-Six said:


> Pretty impressive that the Sea Pro is getting 41mph with a 70hp. Must be the Suzuki.


Their Max is 42.99mph.


----------



## makin moves

Kw is running 2.5 mph. Not good


----------



## EdK13

HB CC update



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10161480879625034


----------



## Hardluk81

I’m working in Key West right by the water. What day do you think they will round the tip if they stay on track?


----------



## EdK13

Hardluk81 said:


> I’m working in Key West right by the water. What day do you think they will round the tip if they stay on track?


Tomorrow late evening.


----------



## Hardluk81

LOL, sounds like my kinda luck. Guess I’ll be racing them back to Jax.


----------



## EdK13

This looks so fun.... oosh..brass balls. YF has not pinged in 35 minutes. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=374435953158861


----------



## 18590

Looks like some pretty bad weather in that area, a couple of marine warnings up there currently. 

At 1007 PM EDT/907 PM CDT/, severe thunderstorms capable of 
producing waterspouts and wind gusts near 50 knots were located 
along a line extending from 20 nm southwest of Mexico Beach to 35 
nm southwest of Empire Mica Wreck, moving east at 30 knots.

HAZARD...Waterspouts and wind gusts to nearly 50 knots.

SOURCE...Radar indicated.


----------



## Guest

There goes some fillings!


----------



## LowHydrogen

They better watch it from PC to Apalach. There's a ton of timber and wood still floating around from downed trees. Even more since the river has been so high. I'd definitely be careful from the DuPont bridge through Lake Wimico.


----------



## LowHydrogen

NVM see they're already in Lanark.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Wait, I'm confused - so does HB, ECC, or Beavertail make the better skiff?


----------



## Rick hambric

tgjohnso said:


> Wait, I'm confused - so does HB, ECC, or Beavertail make the better skiff?


Seems yellow fin does as they’re at cedar key already


----------



## Rick hambric




----------



## MariettaMike

Well at least the worst part of that front got ahead of them, and they shouldn’t have to run back through it when they head North.













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211103092533370


----------



## firecat1981

So who's on first? I can't make heads or tales of the tracking map.


----------



## KCTim

What does the 01, 02, and CC indicate?


----------



## makin moves

firecat1981 said:


> So who's on first? I can't make heads or tales of the tracking map.


Yellow Finn is way out in front. Looks like the are about to pass bayport in Hernando county


----------



## el9surf

Is yellowfin running a tiller again like they did last year?


----------



## makin moves

el9surf said:


> Is yellowfin running a tiller again like they did last year?


Not this year. They are smoking the others right now


----------



## flyclimber

Holy YellowFin, They are smoking the doors off of everyone! They are like 2 hours ahead of HB


----------



## flyclimber

I just tracked them almost 80 miles ahead.


----------



## firecat1981

Where is sea pro. Haven't seen them on the map in a while.


----------



## flyclimber

Between HB and Keywest


----------



## flyclimber

It is interesting that the YF CC is at the home base... And the Yf boat hasn't responded in over an hour.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Better be careful at Cedar Key. Barney Fife in his golf kart will write you a parking ticket even at 0300 at that ramp. (which charges $16 per launch, by the way)


----------



## makin moves

SomaliPirate said:


> Better be careful at Cedar Key. Barney Fife in his golf kart will write you a parking ticket even at 0300 at that ramp. (which charges $16 per launch, by the way)


If you give him half your joint he will let you off with a warning.


----------



## Rayreds

Bluwave said:


> I have to agree with DBStoots on this one. After looking at the financials for CCA, I became aware of the greed and corruption that happens inside of many nonprofits. Captain's for Clean Water is one of the few nonprofits I fully support and trust. I know the skiff challenge is super cheesy, but at the end of the day, they're supporting a good cause.


Who told you CCA was nonprofit????


----------



## SomaliPirate

makin moves said:


> If you give him half your joint he will let you off with a warning.


The last time I paid the ticket I included a letter in which I thanked the Cedar Key police department for protecting us from the dangers of improper parking during redfish tournaments and congratulated them on eradicating all property and personal crimes in their jurisdiction, which they had obviously done since they had time to focus on parking enforcement.


----------



## EdK13

Lightning Strike Map from Last Night.


----------



## flyclimber

Key West looks like they are making an early stop? in Steinhatchee?


----------



## EdK13

Yellowfin is about 5 minutes from Longboat Key.


----------



## flyclimber

EdK13 said:


> Yellowfin is about 5 minutes from Longboat Key.


The GPS hasn't updated in an hr? Was it on Intsa?


----------



## EdK13

freeclimber said:


> The GPS hasn't updated in an hr? Was it on Intsa?


It was on text. Old friend in the area. Transponders are screwing up.


----------



## flyclimber

Thats one heck of team, ball of steel


----------



## firecat1981

If I were Garmin I would erase my name from everything having to do with this run. What a joke. This is why I went with Lowrance this time around.

Lol, can you tell I'm frustrated. I think the Spot was actually better.


----------



## texasag07

The tracking every year has been pretty bad in my opinion. I’m pretty sure someone smart you can setup and iPhone to gps real-time like that.

Maybe the issues have to do with the interface of them putting it up on the web.


----------



## flyclimber

firecat1981 said:


> If I were Garmin I would erase my name from everything having to do with this run. What a joke. This is why I went with Lowrance this time around.
> 
> Lol, can you tell I'm frustrated. I think the Spot was actually better.


LOL both of the GPS are out on the YF


----------



## makin moves

freeclimber said:


> LOL both of the GPS are out on the YF


Shut them off so the can run the no wake zones


----------



## EdK13

After what they endured last night I am impressed all four are still in it.


----------



## flyclimber

EdK13 said:


> After what they endured last night I am impressed all four are still in it.


I wouldn't speak too soon for Key West. Didn't they hit a stump?


----------



## firecat1981

For all I know they trailered their boats last night to a motel. HB posted up a clip that reminded me of the opening credits of Gillilands Isle, lol.


----------



## EdK13

YF is back underway - Light ESE winds, I bet they will stay outside. Garmin. Who knew?


----------



## Guest

Looks like HB might be doin a little fast inshore grouper trollin on one of my rocks right now!


----------



## EdK13

Key West Live



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157297144750742



Yellowfin departing long boat key. Next stop Marco Island.


----------



## Guest

Glad they are still goin for it!


----------



## flyclimber

Yep Was going to say they are headed back out to the jungle.


----------



## Guest

Anything could happen.


----------



## Guest

I do wish them all well though, just wanna see them all finish and in one piece.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Looks like the gps positioners are back online!


----------



## Guest

HB must have caught one! They are back up to an ok pace!


----------



## bryson

The Sea Pro (light blue) track makes me chuckle -- they poke the nose out, then a little "nope screw that" before heading back in  Can't say I blame them, especially at 2am.


----------



## Guest

Dang, Yf is running like they have a few kilos of Columbian bam bam on board and the Coast guard is on their a$$!


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> Dang, Yf is running like they have a few kilos of Columbian bam bam on board and the Coast guard is on their a$$!


I'm telling you! At almost every point that team is about 3-7 MPH faster! That adds up quick!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Chase team must have a chiropractor, and lots of whiskey LOL.


----------



## firecat1981

Where are you guys seeing these tracks? The ones on the Garmin site don't look that clear. And YF has 3 different numbers now. 

Is YF really 100 miles ahead of HB?

Errr!


----------



## makin moves

Yellow Finn


----------



## flyclimber

firecat1981 said:


> Where are you guys seeing these tracks? The ones on the Garmin site don't look that clear. And YF has 3 different numbers now.
> 
> Is YF really 100 miles ahead of HB?
> 
> Errr!


https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/ 

And yes I think YF is kicking everyone hard!


----------



## cody0707

Here is an easier site to get to the map. https://share.garmin.com/cfcw


----------



## EdK13

firecat1981 said:


> Where are you guys seeing these tracks? The ones on the Garmin site don't look that clear. And YF has 3 different numbers now.
> 
> Is YF really 100 miles ahead of HB?
> 
> Errr!


No. They are 160 miles ahead.


----------



## cody0707

EdK13 said:


> No. They are 160 miles ahead.


It is 100 miles as the crow flys


----------



## Guest

Looks like Sp is comin inshore now.


----------



## EdK13

cody0707 said:


> It is 100 miles as the crow flys


Guess Googles ruler tool on Google Earth is wrong. I defer to the crow... forget about GPS coords which say its closer to 180 now.
Passing Boca Grande- 4th St.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2387714911259996


----------



## csnaspuck

YF is going to run into a problem since they seem to be out running the chase vehicle. They might have to stop in a marina and pump their own gas (ie jet fuel)


----------



## eightwt

bryson said:


> The Sea Pro (light blue) track makes me chuckle -- they poke the nose out, then a little "nope screw that" before heading back in  Can't say I blame them, especially at 2am.


Fish that area east SGI and East Pass. Can get some nice rollers coming through the pass. Can't blame them at 2am in a storm. I get nervous on a nice day sometimes.


----------



## Guest

Somebody better tell team Seapro that bottom they are gettin close to is hard and peppered with boulders! And there ain’t no fish around those islands!!!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Boatbrains said:


> Somebody better tell team Seapro that bottom they are gettin close to is hard and peppered with boulders! And there ain’t no fish around those islands!!!


No fish whatsoever.


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> Somebody better tell team Seapro that bottom they are gettin close to is *hard and peppered with boulders*! And there ain’t no fish around those islands!!!


I have seen said boulders and they are terrifying. Who put a giant boulder inches below the surface?!


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> Somebody better tell team Seapro that bottom they are gettin close to is hard and peppered with boulders! And there ain’t *no* *fish* around those islands!!!





SomaliPirate said:


> *No fish* whatsoever.


Tell me more about these no fish... I hear rumors of these elusive fish species, mostly from crabby old farts though.


----------



## Guest

freeclimber said:


> Tell me more about these no fish... I hear rumors of these elusive fish species, mostly from crabby old farts though.


Well ya see sonny... a long long time ago something weird happened one night. All the fish mysteriously disappeared and were replaced by rocks and yankees.


----------



## makin moves

I have a little pucker factor just looking at the track sea pro is taking. You think you have enough water until you tag one of those limestone warts just under the surface.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> I have a little pucker factor just looking at the track sea pro is taking. You think you have enough water until you tag one of those limestone warts just under the surface.


Yes! But if they know where they are runnin they will gain ground. Look at their speed now!


----------



## csnaspuck

Ummmm....key west just look a hard left and traveling at 1 mph

correction key west did


----------



## EdK13

HB Update- Troubles. JP Broken.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=842052982824533


----------



## Stephen Wells

I am excited to watch!


----------



## makin moves

csnaspuck said:


> Ummmm....key west just look a hard left and traveling at 1 mph
> 
> correction key west did


Pee break. Looks like they are back to hammer down


----------



## EdK13

HB is going to attempt to field repair a cracked Jack Plate at Johns Pass.


----------



## makin moves

EdK13 said:


> HB Update- Troubles. JP Broken.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=842052982824533


No way would I run a jack plate for a race like this. More things to break. Go as simple as possible.


----------



## bryson

I'm very surprised they are running a jack plate. It just doesn't seem like it would have enough benefits to outweigh the risk (another thing to break, more stress on the transom, etc)...

edit -- looks like we were typing the same thing at the same time @makin moves


----------



## firecat1981

If it breaks it sucks, but if it lasted it would be an advantage. Wonder if the other tests are running them?


----------



## makin moves

Sea pro broke their tower last night and had to take it off. Seems like everyone was tested last night.


----------



## firecat1981

They stop to pee? I'd just do it at the refuelling points, otherwise use a soda bottle or something.


----------



## Guest

firecat1981 said:


> They stop to pee? I'd just do it at the refuelling points, otherwise use a soda bottle or something.


I’m a diver, I’d just let it run down my leg!


----------



## EdK13

HB is not that broken..



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2180291742047125


----------



## makin moves

Boatbrains said:


> I’m a diver, I’d just let it run down my leg!


 Keep ya warm


----------



## firecat1981

Eww, lol.

From the video it looks like seapro has a jackplate on too. I'd bet all 4 teams run them.


----------



## firecat1981

EdK13 said:


> HB is not that broken..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2180291742047125


That looks like a fun run


----------



## EdK13

YF slowed way down...


----------



## flyclimber

It was also interesting that YF had a really large slow down around 1 pm like 3-4 mph for about 8 minutes and they headed back really close to shore.


----------



## makin moves

Looks like yf is down to 10 mph heading in and the cc is past them. Wonder if they have a issue


----------



## makin moves

Damn broken record around here lol


----------



## firecat1981

Maybe it's strategy? They might outrun the chase team going to the keys.


----------



## yobata

Boatbrains said:


> I’m a diver, I’d just let it run down my leg!


EVERY single football player in college and the pros does this except the pansy QBs and kickers


----------



## makin moves

firecat1981 said:


> Maybe it's strategy? They might outrun the chase team going to the keys.


Chase team is past them and looks to be heading back to them


----------



## bryson

I'm still stuck on the JP thing. What would the advantage be? Are they running areas shallow enough to where it might help?


----------



## backbone

Jack plates are used to reduce drag...


----------



## flyclimber

bryson said:


> I'm still stuck on the JP thing. What would the advantage be? Are they running areas shallow enough to where it might help?


Maybe through the keys? I mean they did run some backcounty to get out of the elements, follow YF route.


----------



## bryson

Yeah, but the drag reduction is so minimal, especially in anything other than slicked out conditions. I guess if they have their eyes on a few super shallow channels it could help give a little factor of safety.


----------



## EdK13

*Captains for Clean Water shared a live video.*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2006517086323790


----------



## jimsmicro

The drag reduction isn't at all minimal. Even if it was, this is a race and every MPH counts. Being able to adjust for sea conditions is paramount.


----------



## firecat1981

Jackplate makes total sense to me. Run deeper in snotty conditions so you don't lose bite. Then tuck it up to run shallower, and hike it high up to cross sand flats in the keys. 
The combo of running higher and increased set back might mean 2-4mph increase in speed. In a 48 hour race that puts that team atleast 96 miles ahead of the same boat without one.


----------



## EdK13

HB removed their motor- crazy - installing new JP. Also a broken Trim Tab. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=283445369256654


----------



## makin moves

Jack plate off motor back on. Unbelievable!!


----------



## firecat1981

Is that an atlas JP? Crazy it cracked like that, and the transom stayed solid.


----------



## EdK13

firecat1981 said:


> Is that an atlas JP? Crazy it cracked like that, and the transom stayed solid.


----------



## flyclimber

THats is pure insanity!! 25 min jackplate and trim tan removal!?


----------



## EdK13

freeclimber said:


> THats is pure insanity!! 25 min jackplate and trim tan removal!?


And now you know...


----------



## jimsmicro

That's a pretty impressive failure but I think some 3M 5200 would have held it together.


----------



## flyclimber

EdK13 said:


> View attachment 68150


Hasn't that jackplate been through several of these events?


----------



## Luke_WL.

Saw yellowfin running just inside boca grand pass around 12. They looked good but a little tired.


----------



## csnaspuck

Someone remind me. Are they required to go around the tip of key west this year?


----------



## EdK13

csnaspuck said:


> Someone remind me. Are they required to go around the tip of key west this year?


Yes. Then a required Media stop in Key Largo.


----------



## Barbs_deep

freeclimber said:


> Hasn't that jackplate been through several of these events?


Don’t believe they used a JP on the skiff last year


----------



## devrep

not good press for Microjacker...


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Team Yellowfin looks like they're headed to Key West now.


----------



## EdK13

Marsh Pirate said:


> Team Yellowfin looks like they're headed to Key West now.


Yep


----------



## flyclimber

EdK13 said:


> Yep
> View attachment 68164


I wonder if they are going ~20 mph from conditions or because it's a long run?


----------



## backbone

Due south seems a bit scary!
Hold my beer...


----------



## EdK13

freeclimber said:


> I wonder if they are going ~20 mph from conditions or because it's a long run?


----------



## Rookiemistake

Just saw this i live like 4 miles from mayport. Pretty cool it ends here. Fished today windy as all get out this morning. St johns river mouth is a rough place man.


----------



## fjmaverick

I usually wouldnt run the beach if the wind was over 10mph. Looks like they are currently right by D tower. I honestly cant believe they are making a run straight for key west. Looks like yellowfin came right in Gordons pass. I might see if I can see some of the other boats.


----------



## firecat1981

Even at 20 mph they will make it there before their chase team. YF's chase team is on aligator alley still, and they haven't even hit the I-75/turnpike south florida rush hour traffic yet.

Maybe they have a plan to just fuel up at a marina then meet the chase team in Key Largo?


----------



## EdK13

firecat1981 said:


> Even at 20 mph they will make it there before their chase team. YF's chase team is on aligator alley still, and they haven't even hit the I-75/turnpike south florida rush hour traffic yet.
> 
> Maybe they have a plan to just fuel up at a marina then meet the chase team in Key Largo?


Thats what they did last year.


----------



## MariettaMike

devrep said:


> not good press for Microjacker...


I think they broke it running aground


----------



## MariettaMike

freeclimber said:


> I wonder if they are going ~20 mph from conditions or because it's a long run?


I think it’s a combination of both.


----------



## EdK13

MariettaMike said:


> I think it’s a combination of both.


Need 4.5 miles per gal right mike? Whew..


----------



## MariettaMike

EdK13 said:


> Need 4.5 miles per gal right mike? Whew..


I saw somebody post that # on FB, and thats not hard to do with an F70 on that boat. But add a headwind and 2-3’ slop, and I don’t know?


----------



## MariettaMike

Can YF buy and pump their own gas? Or do they have to wait for their pit crew?


----------



## firecat1981

Do you guys think the other teams will take the same path as YF. If not YF will be damn near half a day ahead by the end.


----------



## EdK13

91.43 miles on a skiff with 22 gallons, 1-2 gallon margin, in crap conditions.. Its badass.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

EdK13 said:


> 91.43 miles on a skiff with 22 gallons, 1-2 gallon margin, in crap conditions.. Its badass.


Maybe they ran an extra 30' of fuel hose around the boat? That would buy you almost an extra gallon.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Where did HB remove their jack plate?


----------



## EdK13

Tx_Whipray said:


> Maybe they ran an extra 30' of fuel hose around the boat? That would buy you almost an extra gallon.


Its always refreshing to get that sort of insight from subject matter experts.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

EdK13 said:


> Its always refreshing to get that sort of insight from subject matter experts.


----------



## EdK13

Marsh Pirate said:


> Where did HB remove their jack plate?


Johns Pass. Next to a fine establishment I used to frequent.


----------



## flyclimber

That YF is full sending this race!


----------



## JDRProductions

EdK13 said:


> HB Update- Troubles. JP Broken.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=842052982824533


You know you’re running in some serious shit when you break the jackplate. Must say I’m impressed with all teams for what they did last night. #ballsofsteel


----------



## EdK13

YF Key West



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10216275506313732


----------



## CDL

Say what you will about the whole challenge, dem some tough " Sum Bitches" to endure the Mother Nature punishment.!!!


----------



## flyclimber

I will admit I though the YF looked nice but that hull (et all) are badass to hold together though all they have been through!


----------



## EdK13

Inside Division would be nice- Boatbrains spec out a smoker for freeclimber and hmmm... Stevie.


----------



## Guest

Looks like fun!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

EdK13 said:


> Inside Division would be nice- Boatbrains spec out a smoker for freeclimber and hmmm... Stevie.


What’s the deal with the hand pump?


----------



## Rookiemistake

Kinda feel bad for them they picked the chocolate milk butthole as the finish line haha. All that blue water stops at St. Augustine. although they could finish and gig for flounder with them lights


----------



## Stevie

EdK13 said:


> Inside Division would be nice- Boatbrains spec out a smoker for freeclimber and hmmm... Stevie.


I've been used as human ballast many a time...


----------



## EdK13

MatthewAbbott said:


> What’s the deal with the hand pump?


Ram Trim I think.


----------



## EdK13

Stevie said:


> I've been used as human ballast many a times...


Its a right of passage. Happy Friday.


----------



## flyclimber

EdK13 said:


> Inside Division would be nice- Boatbrains spec out a smoker for freeclimber and hmmm... Stevie.


I'm game... I have a 25 2 smoker asking for some updates


----------



## fishinaddiction

Yellowfin arrived at Gilberts!


----------



## EdK13

Gilbert's YF required stop.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2695263103824405


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Anyone else see this? You think this is where HB may have broken their jackplate? This was right after the stop in Lanark. Looks like a wrong turn to me. Either way, amazing effort with the repair.


----------



## MariettaMike

tgjohnso said:


> Anyone else see this? You think this is where HB may have broken their jackplate? This was right after the stop in Lanark. Looks like a wrong turn to me. Either way, amazing effort with the repair.


May have been where the crack got started, but I know the weather they were in at the time and their speed confirms they were taking an ass whoopin


----------



## Battfisher

Looks to me like the YF skiff is driving up 95, and their chase crew is in the intracoastal.


----------



## Guest

I’m tellin ya, somebody better check team YF’s boat for some illegal contraband... they are smokin this thing! They will have showers, dinner, and a nap before 2nd place arrives!


----------



## Forcefed

Just saw Team Hell’s Bay go by outside Jupiter. Looked bumpy


----------



## EdK13

HB at Gilberts-



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2695688693781846


----------



## EdK13

Sea Pro at Gilberts



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2695870963763619


----------



## 17376

Where are they finishing at?


----------



## 17376

And approximately when?


----------



## EdK13

Key West at Gilbert’s



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2696145697069479


----------



## EdK13

Travis Smith said:


> And approximately when?


Jacksonville- timing I would check the map- https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/


----------



## 17376

Awesome it looks like they’re going to our marina downtown!!!


----------



## EdK13

Travis Smith said:


> Awesome it looks like they’re going to our marina downtown!!!


Get you a hat Captain Travis.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

EdK13 said:


> Ram Trim I think.


I've seen that trim on small hp racing boats, looks like could have a place on a micro skiff.


----------



## Guest

I think YF is tryin to boost sales lol!


----------



## MariettaMike

After watching the HB media stop on FB I’m even more confident this little Zig Zag in the HB track was when they realized Team YF was crossing straight to Cedar Key, they needed to get their wet suits on to do the same, and they needed calm water to do that safely. All in a lightning storm.

Team YF called that lightning storm a “religious experience”.

Thank God nobody got hurt.


----------



## EdK13

Stayput Anchor did a time-lapse video sequence chasing the YF with a pit stop - I like it.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2141419825926534


----------



## flyclimber

Is seapro still in it?!


----------



## MariettaMike

freeclimber said:


> Is seapro still in it?!


They are


----------



## EdK13

YF final run into Jacksonville live.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10161593884055383


----------



## Boneheaded

porpoising trimmed out to the max. Yikes.


----------



## EdK13

YF at the Finish Line



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215907817481587





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=636670083433200


----------



## devrep

having that guy running right next to me up the ICW would have pissed me off. sweet skiff though.


----------



## firecat1981

Major lack of fanfare at the finish line. I'd be disappointed to roll into there after that much abuse during the race.


----------



## 17376

I was there supporting!!! I’m sure all the HB fan club will be there. Being led by @Rick88


----------



## MariettaMike

That’s a wicked sandbar to hit on plane.


----------



## Guest

firecat1981 said:


> Major lack of fanfare at the finish line. I'd be disappointed to roll into there after that much abuse during the race.


Probably would have been more if more builders entered and with some news coverage!


----------



## MariettaMike

Boatbrains said:


> Probably would have been more if more builders entered and with some news coverage!


That’s what Chittum said...


----------



## mangoman

MariettaMike said:


> That’s a wicked sandbar to hit on plane.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68336


haha garmin showing them running on dry land. How bout it Egrets Landing.


----------



## firecat1981

D


Boatbrains said:


> Probably would have been more if more builders entered and with some news coverage!


It didn't even look like they had a banner. 

My kid rode his 3 wheel in an event at his preschool and they had the news crews, banners, and party poppers to great them at the finishline.


----------



## Rick88

Travis Smith said:


> I was there supporting!!! I’m sure all the HB fan club will be there. Being led by @Rick88


The way my name stays in your mouth you'd think I went by Dick88.


----------



## 17376

Your throat injections you have been getting should really help you out tonight!! Haha


----------



## Rick88

Travis Smith said:


> Your throat injections you have been getting should really help you out tonight!! Haha


Sounds like you're the expert


----------



## MariettaMike

firecat1981 said:


> It didn't even look like they had a banner.


Somebody on the dock was holding a folded CFCW banner in their hands when Team YF arrived.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

I would like to see them use better technology with the tracking aspect of the race. Whoever the manufacturer is should be embarrassed!


----------



## EdK13

Team KW is not quitting. That is quite a statement from the Palmetto State.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2244455855577795


----------



## jamesbe386

MariettaMike said:


> That’s a wicked sandbar to hit on plane.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68336


Home waters... Seen many casualties on that bar. Ouch


----------



## Guest

EdK13 said:


> Team KW is not quitting. That is quite a statement from the Palmetto State.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2244455855577795


Integrity!


----------



## EdK13

HB pulling in. Good job overcoming adversity. Minimum trim control, tab busted, JP removed a third into the race. 52 hours is a long time on a 17 foot skiff. Cannot even imagine.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158410688985200


----------



## EdK13

Boatbrains said:


> Integrity!


Some Men have it. Even now. These 8 men are tough.


----------



## devrep

Rick88 said:


> The way my name stays in your mouth you'd think I went by Dick88.


real class act.


----------



## flysalt060

Who did yf hire to drive the boat?they are racers.


----------



## MariettaMike

Sea Pro is getting another beat down for the road.


----------



## bobber

Respect to all 4 teams, boat and chase crews.
The cause is just, the efforts are noble.
Thank You!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk

Marsh Pirate said:


> I would like to see them use better technology with the tracking aspect of the race. Whoever the manufacturer is should be embarrassed!


I agree


----------



## eightwt

Does anyone have the official times?


----------



## EdK13

Sea Pro in- Good Job Palmetto Men.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=436564780420862


----------



## fishinaddiction

What's the deal with the trackers? Did the chase car trackers get transferred to the boats? SeaPro and Key West both look like they're out in the Atlantic.?.?


----------



## EdK13

Team KW still going- Not Gamma Males on the sexual Hierarchy to say the least. Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## EdK13

Chris may never be right again- Boatbrains, ya really want to? Dude, I got your gas.


----------



## 17376

I’m down if Boatbrains is! I’m going to need a copilot though..


----------



## EdK13

Boatbrains brain will say yes... his body and waifu.... it remains to be seen. You get get your hat or what?


----------



## EdK13

Now the fun for KW begins. Nice and dark, never been there, just do-it. Fellas, Just don't say hi to Turtle Mound. See how it goes after 50 + hours of no sleep. Cheers


----------



## MariettaMike

Key West is still going...


----------



## makin moves

Key west made it. They said they ran hard aground right the end. They had to get out and push it off. Imagine having to do that when you are that tired. Key west was the feel good story of the race this year. The whole family was involved. Pretty freaking cool. Congrats to them finishing.


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## zthomas

Here's where KW hit the bar.


----------



## 17376

Yea that appears to be white shell here in Jax... those are rocks across there...


----------



## zthomas

In the video after they put the boat on the trailer, the prop was toast and it looked like the shaft was bent too.


----------



## bobber

Boat for sale cheap, only 60 hours on the motor......


----------



## EdK13

zthomas said:


> In the video after they put the boat on the trailer, the prop was toast and it looked like the shaft was bent too.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211693136198449


----------



## 17376

Nothing a new lower unit won’t fix..


----------



## 17376

How about yellow fins boat though??? It looked a bit bare inside.... production not..


----------



## Rookiemistake

Thats a really bad area to run aground. White shell is lined with huge rocks and oyster beds. Lucky they got out and didnt sink 4ft down in the mud trying to get there boat free


----------



## CPurvis

Just want to say this has been an awesome thread. Thanks you to all those who gave input. I followed the race primary from this thread and it has been quite entertaining. All those who entered the race are TRULY BADASS!


----------



## flyclimber

Rookiemistake said:


> Thats a really bad area to run aground. White shell is lined with huge rocks and oyster beds. Lucky they got out and didnt sink 4ft down in the mud trying to get there boat free


They probably did. They may have gotten lucky though that current there may blow out all the soft mud.


----------



## CDL

NASCAR ??? Never heard of them !!


----------



## Brad_Torren

This event was really fun to watch and the social coverage made it really interesting to follow. As a future new skiff owner, I can see how this solidifies a manufacturer's hull reliability.

Congrats to all the teams who finished. Has anyone not finished in the past?

Edit: Looks like the drama hasn't subsided. The owner of HB and East Cape are going at it in the facebook skiff challenge group!


----------



## flyclimber

Brad_Torren said:


> This event was really fun to watch and the social coverage made it really interesting to follow. As a future new skiff owner, I can see how this solidifies a manufacturer's hull reliability.
> 
> Congrats to all the teams who finished. Has anyone not finished in the past?
> 
> Edit: Looks like the drama hasn't subsided. The owner of HB and East Cape are going at it in the facebook skiff challenge group!


I want to say Panga and chittum last year not sure on the issue.


----------



## East Cape

Edit: Looks like the drama hasn't subsided. The owner of HB and East Cape are going at it in the facebook skiff challenge group![/QUOTE]


Not sure what you meant as there's no drama from us. He posted an old email and I'm asking him his purpose of it? Simple question really...
I applaud all involved and I've stated many times over the years our position on the event. Only now has it lived up to some of the promises made and still leaves a lot of questions too for me personally. We all have different ways of doing things and wish them the best as well!

Kevin


----------



## TheAdamsProject

flyclimber said:


> I want to say Panga and chittum last year not sure on the issue.


Chittum finished last year and pretty sure Panga did was well. The order was HB-YF-Chittum-Panga


----------



## EdK13

Very Good recap from the KW Team:
I can say without a doubt that completing the Skiff Challenge was the most difficult thing I've ever done. This challenge really showed us what we're made of. The race started as a nasty storm had settled into the pan handle for hours prior to blastoff, allowing plenty of time for the Gulf to become energized with monster waves. The rain and wind were relentless all night, resulting in all of our multiple layers of foul weather gear becoming completely saturated. We were soaked, cold, scared, and tired, and then it was time to cross the open ocean at night. I had to fight to keep the boat on course after every single monster wave pushed us off course. No straight line navigation here ; We zig zagged for 5 exhausting hours, during which time I almost fell asleep at the helm several times. When the sun came out, my biological clock reset, and gave me a 2nd wind. I've never appreciated a sunrise more than I did this past Friday morning. Right about that time, a pod of playful dolphins moved in alongside our 17 foot Misery Machine and seemed to be cheering us on. The weather conditions were better for the next 48 hours, but the Gulf and the Atlantic never really showed us any mercy. Still we pushed on. After we crossed from Marco to Key West, alone and unafraid in the Great Blue Yonder, everything hurt, and I mean everything. My body and mind were screaming for me to stop, and I'm still amazed that we made it to the finish line. 98% of this run was pure suffering, but there were a small handful of bright spots. Seeing the stars and bands of the Milky Way, with zero light pollution, 50 miles away from the closest dry land, was humbling and awe inspiring. The upper keys are absolutely beautiful and a real local treasure. Traversing open ocean at night when your GPS tracker is dead and your cell phone has no bars is a uniquely pure type of loneliness, in a good way. When we were ready to throw in the towel, a brief check of social media reminded us that we had thousands of family, friends, co workers, and complete strangers pulling for us. Just know that all of your support helped us tremendously (special thanks to our Amazing chase crew, Mike and Brandon Herndon. You guys couldn't have done a better job supporting us). What an amazing experience, and I feel beyond fortunate to have had the opportunity to do something that few people ever will. And now, here's some of the moments I was able to capture
https://www.facebook.com/MarshMarlowe/posts/10157304338680742

Good Stuff and dare I say, they have the right stuff.


----------



## devrep

I too enjoyed following along and say kudos to all of these men in their little boats for pushing through to the end. best one yet!


----------



## TidewateR

always have enjoyed following the challenge, and it seems like many of you do too..kind of surprised by the same negative tone these threads start with every year. Oh well..it would pretty cool if they could somehow chronicle or televise it, so we could get an even better feel for what they all overcome out there.


----------



## csefiroth0

TidewateR said:


> always have enjoyed following the challenge, and it seems like many of you do too..kind of surprised by the same negative tone these threads start with every year. Oh well..it would pretty cool if they could somehow chronicle or televise it, so we could get an even better feel for what they all overcome out there.


You can, check this out


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Did everyone run the 70 yammi?


----------



## TidewateR

csefiroth0 said:


> You can, check this out


guess i meant more of a live coverage (rather than random FB live vids), but that’s still pretty cool..hope they do one for 2019’s challenge


----------



## TidewateR

Tx_Whipray said:


> Did everyone run the 70 yammi?


one of the big boats had a suzuki


----------



## permitchaser

So who one and who came in 2nd,3rd ECT.


----------



## Fishshoot

Yellowfin, hell’s bay, seapro, key west


----------



## bobber

The KW 1720 had a Zuke 70. That hull really needs 90hp to shine, you could see it struggling to plane at the start of the race.


----------



## Jasonp

Awesome


----------



## Shadowcast16

Hat's off to the 4 teams that participated! It takes a real man to endure the pain and suffering these captains went through. I can't imagine putting myself through something like this.


----------



## Newman

Shadowcast16 said:


> Hat's off to the 4 teams that participated! It takes a real man to endure the pain and suffering these captains went through. I can't imagine putting myself through something like this.


It really does look brutal!!
80hrs of mental, and physical abuse..
No thanks.


----------



## eightwt

So what was the times? Avg speed?


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> So what was the times? Avg speed?


IDK, but team Yellowfin was haulin it!


----------



## MariettaMike

It’s still not too late to donate, even if your favorite skiff builder didn’t participate.

https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/sponsor-team/

Please share this cause with your family and friends.


----------



## Godzuki86

MariettaMike said:


> It’s still not too late to donate, even if your favorite skiff builder didn’t participate.
> 
> https://captainsforcleanwater.org/skiff-challenge/sponsor-team/
> 
> Please share this cause with your family and friends.
> 
> View attachment 68938


Now imagine if you could add another 4 or 5 teams to the race each with 12k plus in donations.


----------



## Chris R

sjrobin said:


> To support the coastal environment where the skiff products are used. Or prove that the build, design, and engine choices are up to the test.


True, but as a fisherman reading this the amount of negativity surrounding the entire thing seems counterproductive. It seems it should be a relatively friendly competition where each builder tries to improve their product with a bit of competition.


----------



## firecat1981

Chris R said:


> True, but as a fisherman reading this the amount of negativity surrounding the entire thing seems counterproductive. It seems it should be a relatively friendly competition where each builder tries to improve their product with a bit of competition.


The negativity isn't against the racers, except Chittum, or the concept, it's against the organizers.

Why restrict the field so much? You have to be a manufacturer, who builds so many boats a year, and from Florida. Oops, they had to knock off the last one because only 2 teams even signed up this time. Open the field, let anyone who wants to join in run the race.

Why with all the donations and fees can they not arrange better media coverage? I believe this is why most builders aren't joining in just yet. There isn't much benefit beyond guys like us watching. Advertising effort and monies need to reach a wide audience, and for 5 years running this event has failed to live up to the hype.

Why can they never get the tracing devices to work well? Lol, I don't need to go into this right.

I won't even go into the funding stuff. It's a cool concept executed poorly imo, that's why it gets so much negativity.


----------



## jonterr

firecat1981 said:


> The negativity isn't against the racers, except Chittum, or the concept, it's against the organizers.
> 
> Why restrict the field so much? You have to be a manufacturer, who builds so many boats a year, and from Florida. Oops, they had to knock off the last one because only 2 teams even signed up this time. Open the field, let anyone who wants to join in run the race.
> 
> Why with all the donations and fees can they not arrange better media coverage? I believe this is why most builders aren't joining in just yet. There isn't much benefit beyond guys like us watching. Advertising effort and monies need to reach a wide audience, and for 5 years running this event has failed to live up to the hype.
> 
> Why can they never get the tracing devices to work well? Lol, I don't need to go into this right.
> 
> I won't even go into the funding stuff. It's a cool concept executed poorly imo, that's why it gets so much negativity.


Do y'all think it's the best boat wins, or best/craziest captains win,


----------



## EdK13

Q & A with Hell's Bay



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=321413551892118


----------



## firecat1981

jonterr said:


> Do y'all think it's the best boat wins, or best/craziest captains win,


I think it's a combo of all things honestly. The boat that has the best compromise between speed and rough water ability will have an advantage. Also the team with the best navigation skills, and toughest backs will do well too.

It also helps to not be a rookie. I'm sure Key West and Sea Pro would do better if they compete next year.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

A post race clip show would be cool. Highlights from the race, pit stops, HB changing the jackplate with the boat in the water...stuff like that. Mix in 4-5 minute commercials from each builder and why it's important for them to compete, etc. Then mix in some footage from the Everglades and why they are doing this thing. Could probably get it to two hours, or two one hr episodes. Have Flip narrate it and put it on Sportsman's network or something like that. I'd watch.


----------



## Guest

Tx_Whipray said:


> A post race clip show would be cool. Highlights from the race, pit stops, HB changing the jackplate with the boat in the water...stuff like that. Mix in 4-5 minute commercials from each builder and why it's important for them to compete, etc. Then mix in some footage from the Everglades and why they are doing this thing. Could probably get it to two hours, or two one hr episodes. Have Flip narrate it and put it on Sportsman's network or something like that. I'd watch.


This would be awesome, and should be brought up to the folks that put it on!


----------



## firecat1981

Tx_Whipray said:


> A post race clip show would be cool. Highlights from the race, pit stops, HB changing the jackplate with the boat in the water...stuff like that. Mix in 4-5 minute commercials from each builder and why it's important for them to compete, etc. Then mix in some footage from the Everglades and why they are doing this thing. Could probably get it to two hours, or two one hr episodes. Have Flip narrate it and put it on Sportsman's network or something like that. I'd watch.


That's some of the stuff I was talking about. In it's 5th year they should be able to have a full hour episode of maybe Florida Sportsman Best Boat, or something. Highlighting the race and boats equally. The race organizers just don't seem to have the pull with the media or industry to make this event what it could be.


----------



## dranrab

I'd love to watch a video production of the event. It'd be guaranteed to be better than 99% of the other schidt on TV.


----------



## MariettaMike

Winner! Winner! Chicken Dinner!


----------



## EdK13

https://www.facebook.com/groups/838549463170188/?tn-str=*F
Join Team Yellowfin LIVE tonight at 6:00pm EST as they answer all your burning questions about this year’s challenge!


----------



## EdK13

Watched the Live YF broadcast. It was pretty good. They are working on a 22 ft and less division for next year and plan on more content going forward. https://www.facebook.com/groups/838549463170188/?tn-str=*F


----------



## firecat1981

So 2 divisions, 18ft and under, and 18-22ft?


----------



## fjmaverick

firecat1981 said:


> So 2 divisions, 18ft and under, and 18-22ft?


Yeah idk about that. 21 contender or blue water and it's see yeah later.


----------



## jlindsley

Maybe we could get one of the active manufacturers on here to do it. Ankona etc. Fund through gofundMe or equivalent!? Advertise appropriately for donating sponsorship. Put team together etc.

(I think they said pre-req) was at least 50’boats manufacturers otherwise I’d have said let’s sponsor homemade boat on forum.


----------



## firecat1981

Yeah, it doesn't sound nearly as interesting when you do it in a boat designed for blue water running 50+mph.


----------



## flyclimber

firecat1981 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't sound nearly as interesting when you do it in a boat designed for blue water running 50+mph.


 It would be if you cap the fuel either total consumption or tank capacity.


----------



## EdK13

firecat1981 said:


> Yeah, it doesn't sound nearly as interesting when you do it in a boat designed for blue water running 50+mph.


A YF21 Hybrid CE with a 400R is an 80+MPH Boat. Burn up some gas in a hurry though so probably not the best choice for an outboard. A BB Challenge would just generate a hell of a lot more interest from the public and money for Florida water concerns. Perhaps not here at MS but generally speaking it would. Most watercraft are not skiffs. Skiffs are a tiny niche' in comparison to Bay Boats and I suspect they would raise many hundreds of thousands of dollars versus 60K. Heath said he would run it even if no other teams participate. I will watch and chip in. Even though I left Florida awhile ago.


----------



## firecat1981

I'll respectfully disagree. If the only interesting thing about the class is fuel consumption then you might as well be one of the 10 guys who still watch nascar. 
This run would be nothing for a 21-22ft bay boat. So to me it would make 2 classes, the boys in the bay boats, and the men in the skiffs.
At the end it matters not, because it will be organized by the same guys who have failed to grow the event. 
As far as the money is concerned..... well it's still up for debate as to how much actually goes towards helping.


----------



## Chad-Bro

SomaliPirate said:


> Say it three times as you cut yourself and you might summon Chadbro...


say it, say it!


----------

